# Long Island 2010



## rowehessler (May 22, 2010)

It's official! 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LongIsland2010
You can preregister on the website: http://www.cubingusa.com/longisland/index.php

****On the preregistration form, please tell the correct number of guests. This will help me a lot with planning for the competition.****
The registration fee is $5 per person (for competitors AND guests) and this will go towards breakfast and lunch. The venue does not allow exchange of money, so you must send the amount to me by paypal. I will contact you through your given email address after you have preregistered. ***YOUR PREREGISTRATION WILL NOT BE VALID UNTIL YOU HAVE PAID***

That's pretty much it...
See you all then!


----------



## jfly (May 22, 2010)

Wish I could make it.


----------



## timspurfan (May 22, 2010)

Nice, this 2 weeks after Nats. Should be going to both


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

I'm going to nationals from Wednesday to Monday. I obviously won't be able to go to Long Island 2 weeks later. I wish I could go to more comps. When I can drive, I would go to dozens of comps.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 22, 2010)

If we want to register for multiple events, do we pay $5 for each of them.


----------



## timspurfan (May 22, 2010)

Bigbee I sent you a p.m. a while ago


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 22, 2010)

It's 50/50 if I can go at this point. I really hope I can. Good events. My favorites.


----------



## rowehessler (May 23, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> If we want to register for multiple events, do we pay $5 for each of them.


nope, just for everything


----------



## bigbee99 (May 23, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > If we want to register for multiple events, do we pay $5 for each of them.
> ...



ok, thanks


----------



## Kian (May 23, 2010)

I can't imagine this being a problem. Should be there with Kyle.


----------



## mande (May 23, 2010)

I should be able to make this. My first competition overseas


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 24, 2010)

I registered (just needa wait for paypal to clear money )

This will be my second competition!! (Washington DC open 2010 will be my first )


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 24, 2010)

It's very clear events were picked by Rowe. 4x4 would be nice but I'll probably be there.


----------



## Bryan (May 24, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> It's very clear events were picked by Rowe.



The events were picked by the organizer? I'm shocked!


----------



## rowehessler (May 24, 2010)

Bryan said:


> JeffDelucia said:
> 
> 
> > It's very clear events were picked by Rowe.
> ...


lol Jeff, If everything goes according to schedule, we will have time for an extra event. 4x4 will be put in if we have time. And naturally, yes, i did pick the events, since it IS my competition.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

Paypal clears tomorrow Rowe.

WHen payment is sent, could I ask that I be signed up for
2x2, 3x3x3, and the 3x3x3 OH (I'm completely horrid at 3x3x3 OH and I've never done 2x2 before but hell I should be able to figure it out decently fast  )


----------



## Bryan (May 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Paypal clears tomorrow Rowe.
> 
> WHen payment is sent, could I ask that I be signed up for
> 2x2, 3x3x3, and the 3x3x3 OH (I'm completely horrid at 3x3x3 OH and I've never done 2x2 before but hell I should be able to figure it out decently fast  )



Why didn't you select those when you signed up?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

Because I decided even though I'm horrible at OH I'll try it since it's supposed to be fun.

The 2x2 I figured can't be TOO hard to solve for the first time in competition..decided to do that. (if I only did 3x3x3 then it'd be a bit boring )


----------



## cincyaviation (May 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Because I decided even though I'm horrible at OH I'll try it since it's supposed to be fun.
> 
> The 2x2 I figured can't be TOO hard to solve for the first time in competition..decided to do that. (if I only did 3x3x3 then it'd be a bit boring )


he meant when you filled out the registration form, instead of telling rowe here...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Because I decided even though I'm horrible at OH I'll try it since it's supposed to be fun.
> ...



I registered a long time ago.

And i just recently learned how to change your registration form.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a bit of a bump, but I am going, and will be selling cubes there. (privately because it is a library, so you have to approach me. My name is Eric Zhao.)


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 6, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> This is a bit of a bump, but I am going, and will be selling cubes there. (privately because it is a library, so you have to approach me. My name is Eric Zhao.)



Will you be selling the cubes on your site? Also will you be stocking black v-cubes any time soon?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, and I will probably not as the wholesale price for them is a lot higher


----------

